# Critical Care Certification?...



## wevenstall (Feb 29, 2008)

I am currently a student at a techinical college for the Paramedic Technician Assosiates program. I really have my sights set on being a part of a medflight as a critical care paramedic. Can anyone give me some more information on how to achieve this goal? How much more schooling must I take after this, and where should I take said schooling. I live in wisconsin and am told there is no program for critical care IN THE WHOLE STATE. I know there is a program at the University of Baltimore, but thats all i know of. If you have some answers, please let me know!

Thanks a lot,

weven


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 29, 2008)

Critical Care Paramedic is an additional educational program that varies between states and even services. Even at this time, I am evaluating programs for my state to choose or to look at. 

UMBC is a 120 hour course that is nationally recognized to get you started and Ohio has a Intensive Care Paramedic that is about 190hrs + with clinicals. As you can see each varies, and some only require you to have FP-C (Flight Paramedic certification). In which is the only true cert for critical care, but not a true course, even though it is doubtful one would pass without some form of critical care education. 

One thing that is similar is that all critical care programs usually require one to have at least two years experience as a Paramedic before attending. There really is a reason for such as well as most flight services require this or usually more. 

Obtain your Paramedic and get some experience, by then you will see more CCP programs and can attend one after the experience. Keep checking around after you obtain your Paramedic. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 29, 2008)

It is good that you are getting the Associate degree which should hopefully include all the A&P, Microbiology, higher maths and chemistry.  A good college level Pathophysiology class is also highly recommended.

Critical care medicine is difficult to learn in a 2 or 3 week crash course especially when paramedics have no ICU hands on experience.  The skills are usually no problem but the knowledge and critical care thinking can be much more difficult.   It takes RNs at least 5 years before they are allowed to apply for a specialty critical care  team.  If you are lucky you will be flying with an experienced Flight RN to further your knowledge when you are hired for a flight job. 

You can start your education in advance by checking the local colleges and hospital bulletin boards for continuing education classes for nurses and Respiratory Therapists to gain more knowledge.  Some may also offer aeromedicine classes.  Cities with large hospital specialty teams usually will host flight seminars in everything from basic safety to neonatal specialty to keep their people refreshed every year.  

You can start to learn these things: 
Hemodynamics
PA catheters (formerly known as the Swan-Ganz)
Other venous access ports
Lab values
Acid-Base
Formulas (meds, airway, ventilation, V/Q etc)
Ventilators
Ballon Pumps
Various chest tubes

References:
CAMTS book (These standards change often)
The Aeromedical Certification Examinations Self-Assessment Test (ACE SAT). 
Dr. Bledsoe's Critical Care EMT-P textbook (Brady)
Certified Flight Paramedic Study Guide.
Air and Surface Patient Transport Principles and Practices 2nd or 3rd edition.

And of course the usual:

ACLS
PALS
NRP


----------



## Onceamedic (Feb 29, 2008)

Call NWTC in Green Bay.  Jeff Clark trains Critical Care Transport paramedics.  They should be able to give you the details.


----------

